# ID & Thoughts Pa. Muscle Bike



## kshimp41 (Apr 14, 2022)

Approx. Yr., Mfg., Model? 
Price ?  High
Thanks.  Kirby https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1409602852823070/


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Apr 14, 2022)

Never saw this one before but it cannot be a 1950s musclebike because the musclebike era didn't start until 1963.
The 1950s did spawn the pre musclebike Pig Bikes, but the seat is at least mid 1960s as are the handlebars.
That said, I don't worry about the value because I rarely sell or part with a bike once I get it unless it it is something I ended up with in a trade or I built one for a neighborhood kid. Thats why I only have a few bikes. Well, that and the fact that I am not yet independently wealthy.
I would consider buying it and if I wanted it bad enough it could be worth $300 because the frame is cool.
I am researching the frame and if I can find something on it I will let you know


----------



## mrg (Apr 14, 2022)

At least 70's, probably can be identified by the sprocket but I don't remember what company used that one!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 14, 2022)

AMF Wedgie Sling. 😂


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Apr 15, 2022)

I cannot seem to find the AMF Wedgie Sling in my product info or catalogs. Can you verify a year? 

Although i do not bdlieve it is, the bike more resembles the 1966 Ross Tor-o-nado. Same rear fender and general shape.







T



The speocket does look AMF-ish though


----------



## professor72 (Apr 15, 2022)

It’s similar to a rollfast sparker. Definitely made by rollfast. Pretty rare


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Apr 15, 2022)

I believe we have the answer man. I would buy it if it were close enough for me to pick it up (and I had some disposable income doing nothing right now).


----------

